

Kleiner Perkins Suffers Security Breach - dctoedt
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2014/08/21/business/21reuters-usa-crime-kleiner.html

======
Scoundreller
"The suspect took a docking station, three Lenovo laptops, an Apple desktop
computer and two monitors, and an Apple MacBook Air."

Sounds more like an opportunistic grab for hardware rather than software/data.

Assuming there was any stock crypto at all on the systems, I don't think they
have much to worry about their secrets falling into the wrong hands.

~~~
larrys
Depends on the password you still have to worry about that being cracked by
brute force.

[http://derflounder.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/using-the-
comman...](http://derflounder.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/using-the-command-line-
to-unlock-or-decrypt-your-filevault-2-encrypted-boot-drive/)

[http://derflounder.wordpress.com/2013/06/11/decrypting-
filev...](http://derflounder.wordpress.com/2013/06/11/decrypting-
filevault-2-on-mac-os-x-10-8-4-unlock-first-then-decrypt/)

~~~
Scoundreller
Well let's hope the VC firm left sacrificial wallet.dats on the drives. When
we see the *coins move, we'll know the drives were successfully decrypted.
(Unlikely, but would be neat)

------
bgentry
The article doesn't mention whether the stolen machines' hard drives were
encrypted or not, though I guess we can assume they weren't based on the level
of concern being raised =/

~~~
FatalLogic
You can't infer that. This story would be reported the same whether the drives
were encrypted or not. Kleiner is just covering its ass by reporting the theft
to the relevant authorities and affected customers.

So far, it's not Kleiner raising concern - they're just doing due diligence.
It's the media raising concern. It makes a better story.

Kleiner haven't spoken about this to the media yet.

